# "ultrabooks" - how can we help?



## b7j0c (Sep 5, 2011)

I've been glancing over the press for the new "ultrabook" systems touted by Intel and its partners...particularly the Lenovo U300 and the Acer A3. These systems look very nice and really address some of my gripes with existing laptops - boot times and battery life, both thanks to the SSD. I use my wife's MacBook Air from time to time and it is indeed a dream.

It's clear that these are the future of laptops. What isn't clear is if FreeBSD will ever arrive on these types of devices. I know Sandy Bridge support is moving along, but wireless support is another issue. 

No one likes empty griping, so I'm wondering what I can do to help. I'm not a kernel hacker or a device driver writer, but I'm ready to pitch in in other ways. Any ideas?


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 5, 2011)

Make sure the wireless developers have access to the wireless cards.  If not, send them one.


----------

